# Apartment Breed Restrictions..?



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

I know most of you have your own home so it really isn't an issue. But what about the renters out there; how do you deal with apartments having breed restrictions? -- I'm wondering if maybe it's negotiable 
I think it should at least be a 'case-by-case' basis. I mean I have two dogs, one of which looks like a pit bull mix to everyone (even though we don't think he is) and then, of course, the german shepherd. Both are well-behaved, like kids, love other dogs, are not aggressive in any way....so why restrict every dog because of a "reputation"??

So on their list of "breed restrictions" is:
pit bulls
rottweilers
german shepherds
huskies
malamutes
dobermans
chowchows
st. bernard's
great danes
akitas
terriers (staffordshire)
american bull dog
any hybrid or mixed breed of one of the aforementioned breeds


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I live in a 20-floor highrise, the complex has two buildings like this - one dog friendly and the other not. Now in ON, Canada there is no such thing as "no pets allowed" according to the new tentant act, they can disregard your inquiry because of pets but they can not kick you out for having a pet - make sense? LOL

I am lucky and our building does not have any breed restrictions besides Pitts, but that's only because they are not allowed in ON (silly I know, but it's still the law).

I would see if you can obtain a CGC for your pets and see if that helps. Present those while looking at rentals. It may help them in their decision to lift the band?


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah, CGC is a good idea; I guess that is going to completely depend on when I'll be moving. I do plan on getting her CGC regardless -- at what age can a dog get their CGC?

Oh yeah, there website also says:
We hope you can understand that only breeds of a non-aggressive nature are allowed. Call the office for clarification if needed.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I rent a ~1,000 sq. ft. condo and every condo around here is owned by someone different. It all depends on the landlord, really. Mine doesn't mind pets at all as long as he gets his $100 deposit per animal. So, I have Frag, a foster pup, and a kitten right now.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

haha! been there done that!. last month I posted a post conveying pretty much what u are sayin. in short, we are trying to sell our home, new home still under construction, will be for another month, in the mean time any interim accom. means apptmnts who DO NOT ALLOW AGGRESSIVE BREEDS! gcc or not! so have had to fight tooth and nail to keep these prospective buyers and let them let us lease this house back from them for a month and half. ofcourse paying a ridiculous amt. per day till we are leasing. I couldn't have left her in a pet resort for a month. so i understand your frustration.
sorry have no advise , just feeling your pain!


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

bellamia said:


> haha! been there done that!. last month I posted a post conveying pretty much what u are sayin. in short, we are trying to sell our home, new home still under construction, will be for another month, in the mean time any interim accom. means apptmnts who DO NOT ALLOW AGGRESSIVE BREEDS! gcc or not! so have had to fight tooth and nail to keep these prospective buyers and let them let us lease this house back from them for a month and half. ofcourse paying a ridiculous amt. per day till we are leasing. I couldn't have left her in a pet resort for a month. so i understand your frustration.
> sorry have no advise , just feeling your pain!


And it seems like all of the newer, nicer apartment complexes -- the only ones I would consider living in are also the ones that have the breed restrictions. I feel like I'm being penalized because of the breed of dog I like 
But the apartment complex I do like is fairly new; and they are definitely not full yet, so I'm hoping maybe they'll lift the restriction in order to rent another apartment. It just seems ridiculous to completely ban these breeds of dogs when there are a lot of responsible dog owners out there.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Your best luck is to try to rent from a smaller company, or an individual. Many times the larger companies will have rules like that and the people working in the office will have no say over things of that matter. Also, some places are limited by what breeds are listed on their insurance. 

I was lucky in that when we signed our lease, we rent from a realtor and he let us know what breeds he couldn't allow based on insurance, and let us know that he would wave the normal 35 lb pet limit. 

When you work with an individual they have more power to change certain things. Larger companies often don't have that freedom.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

GSDSunshine said:


> Your best luck is to try to rent from a smaller company, or an individual. Many times the larger companies will have rules like that and the people working in the office will have no say over things of that matter. Also, some places are limited by what breeds are listed on their insurance.


I second this. Most apartment complexes will not budge on the breed restrictions per their insurance. However the apartment complex right next to our house seems to allow all sorts of breeds. I regularly see Husky's Pit's and German Shepherds.

So they are out there, just harder to find.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

The reason that most apartment complexes and even many private rentals have breed restrictions is because of their insurance. Insurance companies are worried about the liabilities of certain dog breeds - such as Shepherds or Pit Bulls - that are either considered to be aggressive or that are strong, powerful dogs and therefore so much more likely to do serious damage if they were to bite someone. Since it's due to the insurance, most will not make any exceptions since their business won't allow it.

It is difficult to find an apartment complex that allows German Shepherds, but they are out there. When we lived in northern Virginia (Woodbridge), we lived in an apartment and they did allow German Shepherds. Most other apartments around there did not. The way we found ours was through a Realtor who recommended them.

It is easier to rent from a small company or from a private person. A lot of them will still be hesitant to rent to someone with a big dog, especially a big "aggressive" breed such as a German Shepherd, but can often be swayed in their opinion by bringing the well-behaved dog in for them to meet, or providing references on training and behavior of the dog, such as CGC or TDI certificates, obedience titles, veterinary reference, or even a reference from your previous landlord.

We've never had any trouble finding housing with our dogs, but it takes a little longer and requires a little more effort on your part. Try writing a "resume" for your dog that lists training (with POC for each place you've trained at, if you've taken classes), titles earned, etc.


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello; and sorry your finding it hard to find somewhere to accept you and your furr kids. I live in a three building complex; this company owns about 20 buildings in my state, upon looking for housing, the less desirable the area around here, the better chance of getting my dog in. I moved here in august of 2009, and I was well aware of the breed restrictions, no pits, dobermans, rotts, german shepherds. I also was aware of the deposit of 100.00 refundable, and 25.00 pet rent a month. I contacted my office prior to getting Zaidy and expressed my interest in getting a GSD; they informed me the dog was restricted, but told me to wait until next week so we could sit down and talk it all out. The next week came and we had a meeting, and they not only let her come home, they waived the pet rent and deposit as well, and added her to the lease; they said they were surprised I was honest with them; and didn't try to sneak her in, she's the only GSD allowed in the building, and everyone always asks how... I just smile and walk away. AND this was the building I WANTED to move to... hang in there and be completely honest, some will budge, some won't...
and I forgot to add, I agreed to replace the flooring in the kitchen upon moving out, because the flooring was brand new and her nails and regular wear and tear can cause it to look a little worn, it's a tiny kitchen anyways  totally worth it!


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

The apartment complex person wrote me back and said they have no control because of their insurance policy --- but she did let me know that the other brand new apartment complex down the road does allow german shepherds. This was the next place I planned to look. Hopefully their prices are not completely ridiculous.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i wish you luck. I always have trouble finding housing that will accept GSDs but then i also do loopholes and can be pretty sneaky about it too. Zena is a PB GSD but her vet paperwork says she's a smooth Shiloh shep. Riley is a border collie, GSD mix so his vet paperwork says border collie x. Its a matter of what you're comfortable doing to keep your dog. I know most people wont want to play sneak and such. Good luck and i hope everything works out for you!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

It was nice of them to refer you somewhere. 

Crossing my fingers for you that it is affordable and avaliable!


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> i wish you luck. I always have trouble finding housing that will accept GSDs but then i also do loopholes and can be pretty sneaky about it too. Zena is a PB GSD but her vet paperwork says she's a smooth Shiloh shep. Riley is a border collie, GSD mix so his vet paperwork says border collie x. Its a matter of what you're comfortable doing to keep your dog. I know most people wont want to play sneak and such. Good luck and i hope everything works out for you!


Well -- I think it'd be difficult to hide what she is, everyone automatically says "aww..I've never seen a German Shepherd puppy before, she looks exactly like a full-grown shepherd, just smaller" LOL
With Sobacca, he looks like a pit bull mix -- but even on our vet records I think it says Lab mix, so I just tell people that; and when I moved to an apartment complex a couple years ago that's what I told them. But that's easier since we honestly have no idea what is in him.

I'm not too worried about it -- I'll find a place that accepts them. But I am pretty picky about where I live, that's probably more the problem. Good thing I have plenty of time to figure that part of it out.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

VChurch said:


> Well -- I think it'd be difficult to hide what she is, everyone automatically says "aww..I've never seen a German Shepherd puppy before, she looks exactly like a full-grown shepherd, just smaller" LOL
> With Sobacca, he looks like a pit bull mix -- but even on our vet records I think it says Lab mix, so I just tell people that; and when I moved to an apartment complex a couple years ago that's what I told them. But that's easier since we honestly have no idea what is in him.
> 
> I'm not too worried about it -- I'll find a place that accepts them. But I am pretty picky about where I live, that's probably more the problem. Good thing I have plenty of time to figure that part of it out.


 
lol i understand. I did a lot of breed research before even considering putting a different breed on the paperwork. I'm picky about where i live too. Most everyone is. There is a breed in russia that originated from the GSD but its better suited for those harsh winters, little thicker, like working lines and looks exactly like a GSD. Its called the East European Shepherd. They're extremely rare in the states so most vets wont even have the breed as an option on their list and will look at you like a one eyed monster is in front of them. lol. But then i found out that shiloh shepherds come in the smooth coat as well and look like GSDs so we went with that. Worked for us. But living in base housing currenly, the only breed restrictions at this base are rotties and pitts.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> lol i understand. I did a lot of breed research before even considering putting a different breed on the paperwork. I'm picky about where i live too. Most everyone is. There is a breed in russia that originated from the GSD but its better suited for those harsh winters, little thicker, like working lines and looks exactly like a GSD. Its called the East European Shepherd. They're extremely rare in the states so most vets wont even have the breed as an option on their list and will look at you like a one eyed monster is in front of them. lol. But then i found out that shiloh shepherds come in the smooth coat as well and look like GSDs so we went with that. Worked for us. But living in base housing currenly, the only breed restrictions at this base are rotties and pitts.


Well I guess if worst comes to worst and I absolutely cannot find a place I want to live I could always do that! That is a pretty genius idea though.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

here are a couple of links for you just in case. I can probably find a few pictures easily enough too.

Shiloh Shepherd Information and Pictures, Shiloh Shepherds, Shiloh Shepherd Dog, Shiloh Shepherd Dogs

http://dogbreedinfo.com/easteuropeanshepherd.htm


I've had people on here actually get mad at me for being what they consider dishonest. My thinking is its not dishonesty. A lot of breeds are so similar who's say otherwise? Anyone really having an issue with it even after looking at current vet paperwork that says the breed on it, its extremely unlikely they'll call in a breed expert. And the case with GSDs is some are above or below the breed standard is the case with other breeds. Zena was adopted. For all i know, she really is a shiloh and the humane society was wrong on her breed (but they usually are with tons of animals!). Riley was an owner surrender (for barking too much!) and his paperwork at adoption is BC/ GSD mix. As for my other two, Shelby can pass as a smaller shiloh but her coloring is classic black and tan and Shasta is a sable and could easily pass as shiloh of east european shepherd. like i said, its all a matter of what you're comfortable doing. If the straight forward route doesnt work, i'm pretty good at finding a different route! Let us know how things work out!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

here are a couple of links for you just in case. I can probably find a few pictures easily enough too.

Shiloh Shepherd Information and Pictures, Shiloh Shepherds, Shiloh Shepherd Dog, Shiloh Shepherd Dogs

East European Shepherd Information and Pictures


I've had people on here actually get mad at me for being what they consider dishonest. My thinking is its not dishonesty. A lot of breeds are so similar who's say otherwise? Anyone really having an issue with it even after looking at current vet paperwork that says the breed on it, its extremely unlikely they'll call in a breed expert. And the case with GSDs is some are above or below the breed standard is the case with other breeds. Zena was adopted. For all i know, she really is a shiloh and the humane society was wrong on her breed (but they usually are with tons of animals!). Riley was an owner surrender (for barking too much!) and his paperwork at adoption is BC/ GSD mix. As for my other two, Shelby can pass as a smaller shiloh but her coloring is classic black and tan and Shasta is a sable and could easily pass as shiloh of east european shepherd. like i said, its all a matter of what you're comfortable doing. If the straight forward route doesnt work, i'm pretty good at finding a different route! Let us know how things work out!


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 13, 2010)

I wish all places to rent were as nice as where I'm living regarding pets. There's absolutely nothing in our renters' agreement about pets, and our landlord keeps trying to give us dogs. He's a really laid back guy, the people that rented before us had pits and rotties.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Moonlight said:


> I wish all places to rent were as nice as where I'm living regarding pets. There's absolutely nothing in our renters' agreement about pets, and our landlord keeps trying to give us dogs. He's a really laid back guy, the people that rented before us had pits and rotties.


 
i wish more places were that cool. I agree with a previous response that it should be a case by case basis not breed basis. I also dont agree with weight restrictions! I mean seriously! What if someone wants a dog and they can have a dog, but doesnt want a little yippy yap? I sure never want a yippy yap. I like actual sized dogs! No offense to those who do have yippy yaps. Just my preference is something with an actual sized bark instead of a car alarm!


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> i wish more places were that cool. I agree with a previous response that it should be a case by case basis not breed basis. I also dont agree with weight restrictions! I mean seriously! What if someone wants a dog and they can have a dog, but doesnt want a little yippy yap? I sure never want a yippy yap. I like actual sized dogs! No offense to those who do have yippy yaps. Just my preference is something with an actual sized bark instead of a car alarm!



Exactly my thoughts on the case-by-case basis. I don't think it's fair to ban an entire breed because of a reputation. But then again, I'm not an insurance company with liabilities, etc.
And also, I don't like small yippy-yappy dogs either. My mix dog is about 45 pounds; that's the smallest dog I would consider having. Actually I'm pretty positive I won't own anything besides a Shepherd from here on out. I want a black sable or a long-hair shepherd next.


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 13, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> i wish more places were that cool. I agree with a previous response that it should be a case by case basis not breed basis. I also dont agree with weight restrictions! I mean seriously! What if someone wants a dog and they can have a dog, but doesnt want a little yippy yap? I sure never want a yippy yap. I like actual sized dogs! No offense to those who do have yippy yaps. Just my preference is something with an actual sized bark instead of a car alarm!


I like a good "woof!" myself. One of his other places he rented let the lady have a herd of goats in the yard and the house *scratches head* I guess if you rent to a goat herd a dog couldn't be too much damage.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

VChurch said:


> Exactly my thoughts on the case-by-case basis. I don't think it's fair to ban an entire breed because of a reputation. But then again, I'm not an insurance company with liabilities, etc.
> And also, I don't like small yippy-yappy dogs either. My mix dog is about 45 pounds; that's the smallest dog I would consider having. Actually I'm pretty positive I won't own anything besides a Shepherd from here on out. I want a black sable or a long-hair shepherd next.


*I would LOVE to have a black sable. They're so pretty!!! We'll have a solid black before a black sable though. found one once and got him to where he belonged after he spent a night at my apartment (that didnt allow anything over 30 lbs but the Great Dane down the hall was just fine! stupid grandfather in clause crap. That **** Dane was more aggressive than ANY shepherd i've ever met/seen/heard). But that one day and night i had Max, it was awesome. Terrified of cats though! it was hilarious. Lucky my cat then (now my MIL cat, she wouldnt let him leave lol)took every opportunity to terrorize that poor 90lb dog. Max was VERY intimidating but he held his manners after he realized i wasnt there to hurt him.*



Moonlight said:


> I like a good "woof!" myself. One of his other places he rented let the lady have a herd of goats in the yard and the house *scratches head* I guess if you rent to a goat herd a dog couldn't be too much damage.


 
*That big 'woof' is always a plus. if someone is gonna cause trouble i want the woof backed up by the muscle and teeth. not a football! Some small dogs are cool, like Konotoshi's Ozzy. He's a well behaved and well mannered little ankle biter. Most arent. Plus i have cats! i dont want a small dog! I have 60+ lb dogs to be lap dogs!!! lol. Winter is sooo much warmer when you can steal the body heat instead of it being stolen from you! if its the same size as my cat.... no thank you! *


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I'll be moving into a rental in a college town soon.

The funny thing is, after looking at apartments and rental houses in the area, I've only found one or two that don't allow dogs. All of the apartments and rental houses I've looked at allow dogs and cats. I haven't found one yet with a breed restriction. 

However, I'll be moving in a year from now and that may change, especially with the enrollment going up so fast.

If all else fails, I could just rent a section of a giant town house thingy owned by a friend. They allow dogs and cats.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSD Fan said:


> I'll be moving into a rental in a college town soon.
> 
> The funny thing is, after looking at apartments and rental houses in the area, I've only found one or two that don't allow dogs. All of the apartments and rental houses I've looked at allow dogs and cats. I haven't found one yet with a breed restriction.
> 
> ...


 
i may have found a way to stay in college my freshman year if i had been allowed to live off campus that first year and been able to have my dog. Definitely would have made for an interesting time in a boring town! I'm fully of the opinion that any place that allows pets without the ignorance of breed restrictions that goes off case by case.... i'm all for it. If you can do that and have your dog, more power to you. I know colleges are very slowly becoming more accepting of allowing pets in dorms! wish i'd been able to go to one of those!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My opinion is, if your dog is not welcome, keep looking. 

I am sorry, but if you do manage to use a loophole, the chances are you will have problems with one or more neighbors. Neighbors who maybe had to give up their Rotty to move there, and now are angry. They see you come in with your shep, and you know there will be trouble. It will not be directed at the management, most likely it will be directed at you and your dog.

If you move there and then they decide you can no longer have your dog, that is really, really bad. Your are set up to move now, and have the money it will cost, but three months from now you may not be able to easily scramble.

As for a case by case basis, well that will breed resentment too. The eighteen/twenty year old black couple were not given permision to have their pitbull, but you were allowed to have your GSD. An elderly woman is not allowed her Rotty, but a middle aged couple can have two dobermans. It would be very sticky, and too many dog owners before have caused so much trouble that it is hard to even fault landlords for not allowing them.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

selzer said:


> My opinion is, if your dog is not welcome, keep looking.
> 
> As for a case by case basis, well that will breed resentment too. The eighteen/twenty year old black couple were not given permision to have their pitbull, but you were allowed to have your GSD. An elderly woman is not allowed her Rotty, but a middle aged couple can have two dobermans. It would be very sticky, and too many dog owners before have caused so much trouble that it is hard to even fault landlords for not allowing them.


Of course if my dogs aren't welcome I'm going to continue to look; wherever I go, the dogs go too. 

And I was saying case-by-case basis...based on the dog. I don't think it matters who owns a specific breed as long as they're responsible and take the time to train/socialize their dog. For example, there's a black woman down the road that has a perfectly well-mannered pit pull (that was her daughter's dog, but she couldn't keep it where she lived) that I DO allow even my GSD puppy to play with; and there's a middle-aged white couple across the street that has an unruly bully breed mix that I won't let either of my two dogs near. I'm all for case-by-case basis if it's based on the DOG. I agree that apartment complexes should be aware of the certain breeds, but I don't think every owner who has those breeds should be penalized.
But I also understand that doing case-by-case would produce a lot more work for an apartment complexes.




The only reason I'm so touchy on this subject is because when I do move I am a 23 year-old, single female that will be living alone (with two dogs, of course). So I'm a little picky on the area of town and the apartment complex that I will be moving to. And having two large dogs means I will be living on the first floor; and there will be days I will make late night/early morning trips outside with one and/or both dogs. I also run 4+ days a week outside. So I'm picky on the area/complex to make life less stressful for myself.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> i may have found a way to stay in college my freshman year if i had been allowed to live off campus that first year and been able to have my dog. Definitely would have made for an interesting time in a boring town! I'm fully of the opinion that any place that allows pets without the ignorance of breed restrictions that goes off case by case.... i'm all for it. If you can do that and have your dog, more power to you. I know colleges are very slowly becoming more accepting of allowing pets in dorms! wish i'd been able to go to one of those!


I'm so glad transfers don't have to stay in the dorms! I think that rule is crap and don't understand why it's mandatory for freshman to stay in the dorms. 

The only thing about the places I checked out is you have to pay a pet fee. Sometimes it's monthly and sometimes it's yearly. They say the amount of the pet fee is so high that it's like paying for another person!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

VChurch said:


> Of course if my dogs aren't welcome I'm going to continue to look; wherever I go, the dogs go too.
> 
> And I was saying case-by-case basis...based on the dog. I don't think it matters who owns a specific breed as long as they're responsible and take the time to train/socialize their dog. For example, there's a black woman down the road that has a perfectly well-mannered pit pull (that was her daughter's dog, but she couldn't keep it where she lived) that I DO allow even my GSD puppy to play with; and there's a middle-aged white couple across the street that has an unruly bully breed mix that I won't let either of my two dogs near. I'm all for case-by-case basis if it's based on the DOG. I agree that apartment complexes should be aware of the certain breeds, but I don't think every owner who has those breeds should be penalized.
> But I also understand that doing case-by-case would produce a lot more work for an apartment complexes.
> ...


Society won't see it like that. The young black couple given in selzers example won't think to themselves, "We weren't good dog owners, our dog wasn't well trained or properly socialized." They will think to themselves, "It's because we're BLACK." Even though it has nothing to do with their race, they will think the world of the dog they had to give up, and won't see why the apartment complex allows your dog (who you of course think the world of) and made them get rid of theirs in order to move in. The apartment complex will end up on the evening news because they're now getting sued by the young couple who is seen tearfully holding pictures of their pit (who of course is shown as a cute little puppy on the news) and talking of how they had to take her to the city pound and don't know if she was ever adopted or not. 

I guarantee you.

And that is exactly why "case by case" doesn't work in apartment complexes. On rental houses, yes, on large apartments with multiple tenants - no.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

And Rerun -- yes, I understand completely what you're saying. I was just merely stating that breed restrictions suck -- especially for those people that are responsible with their dogs. I feel like I'm being penalized because I like large, "aggressive" dogs. You know what I mean?



GSD Fan said:


> I'm so glad transfers don't have to stay in the dorms! I think that rule is crap and don't understand why it's mandatory for freshman to stay in the dorms.
> 
> The only thing about the places I checked out is you have to pay a pet fee. Sometimes it's monthly and sometimes it's yearly. They say the amount of the pet fee is so high that it's like paying for another person!



Apparently they've started charging a pet fee that is non-refundable and then also a pet deposit which is refundable given there's no damage to the apartment. I'm finding that TOTAL it's anywhere from $400-$600. And it appears a lot of places have gone to a "per household" rather than "per pet" policy -- which is nice considering I have two dogs. Even a couple years ago when I had a roommate (who also had a dog) the pet deposit was per pet, and it actually ended up sucking for me because Sobacca NEVER would ruin anything in any house, her dog scratched at the floor, at the door, etc etc etc -- needless to say, we didn't get that returned.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I think it's great you are doing your homework and taking the breed restrictions seriously-regardless if we think they are right or wrong.

It's really disappointing to hear about someone who got the dog anyway then was surprised when they were told they have to get rid of the dog-the dog totally loses in this situation. We just had a news story recently about this-the renters knew then did it anyways-then called the news for pity-again poor dog.


----------



## Hallee (Sep 21, 2010)

*Lessons learned*

From my recent experience looking for an apt in Austin, TX: 
1) Austin is very dog friendly and very breed-restricted 
2) Give yourself lots of time to find a place
3) Try to negotiate on a personal level, not as if your were in court

My previous apartment was run by a very laid-back manager. The lease verbiage specifically prohibited pets of any kind. I talked to him, wrote up a pet addendum and we both signed it. As you can imagine, the wording was extremely favorable to me. 

Another complex in town is has management on-site, has 600 units and is run like a standard big complex. They allow GSDs but reserve the right to kick us out at any time, for any reason or no reason. So says the lease. The manager told me that they've only enforced this once in the last two years after multiple "incidents with one dog." I spent enough time with the manager that I believe she is reasonable and truthful. So I'm not concerned even though the legal language is heavily against me. Big plus was that they waived the pet fees because I adopted from a rescue. 

Try to build a relationship with the people who can influence you (and your dog's) fate. More often than not, they will work with you first and wait to use their legal rights.

At the end of the day, they want your money and for you to cause as little trouble as possible. Convince them that they will get both and you are most of the way there.


----------



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

When I rented an apartment with my first German Shepherds, I asked the trainer to write a letter of recommendation. He stated the pups had been temper tested and deemed non aggressive. I trained with Job Michael Evans and Wendy and Jack Volhard. I had learned and trained my Shepherds to become "Canine Good Citizens." The "Canine Good Citizen Program " is employed by the American Kennel Club. This certification acted as a passport for my Shepherds, whenever I went. 

If you can negotiate with a rental property you may be required to provide an additional deposit to cover damage by the dog. This fee will be refunded when you move if the property is undamaged.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A Basic Summary Of The Program Requirements can be found here:
Canine Good Citizen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This program is described in depth at this link:
www.akc.org/events/cgc/training_testing.cfm


----------



## Birbeck (Oct 6, 2015)

DFW, TX. 
Only around 5% of apartments (mostly ghetto) here allow dogs over 20lbs and rarely then GSD's. Our apartments listed no dogs over 20lbs or "aggressive breeds" online, however upon walking in they expressed no issue with the dog. Later found we have an american bulldog nextdoor, chihuahuas across from us as well as a large pitbull. Pet rent is usual. 
Just try to get them to interview the dog personally, indicate that droppings will be picked up or managed off the property, carpet cleaning deposit is also friendly and builds trust with the management, canine good citizen and other certs (as much paperwork as you can manage) are welcome. However attempting to circumvent the rules by paying to register your dog online as a 'service dog' doesn't work (you can register a bar of soap on those) just a scam.


----------



## Dalko43 (Mar 30, 2015)

VChurch said:


> I know most of you have your own home so it really isn't an issue. But what about the renters out there; how do you deal with apartments having breed restrictions? -- I'm wondering if maybe it's negotiable
> I think it should at least be a 'case-by-case' basis. I mean I have two dogs, one of which looks like a pit bull mix to everyone (even though we don't think he is) and then, of course, the german shepherd. Both are well-behaved, like kids, love other dogs, are not aggressive in any way....so why restrict every dog because of a "reputation"??
> 
> So on their list of "breed restrictions" is:
> ...


Breed restrictions are a common hardship for dog-owning renters here in America. I had quite a bit of trouble find my current place, which does take dogs. Generally speaking, all the other places I wanted to move into either had a strict "no pet" policy or had specific restrictions against GSD's.

I don't like it, but I do realize that there have been a lot of bad apartment-renting dog-owners in the past who have ruined it for the rest of us. As well, I think keeping a GSD, mailnois, or other high-energy, high-drive dog in a confined apartment is a bit unwise. I make it work because I have an outside place for my dog to run around and exert himself during the workday and I tire him out pretty good during the weekends. However, I too often see dogs who are cooped up and hyper because their owners rarely take them out of the apartment other than for a short bathroom walk.

I realize it's a free country, but if you live in an apartment and have little free time, you're better off with a cat or lap dog. The bigger, high-energy dogs need to be able to move around and exert themselves. An apartment just isn't ideal for that....my 2 cents anyways.


----------



## shedogs (Feb 24, 2016)

I really hate this. They should take each dog on an individual basis. Even the most sweet breed can be a problem and vise versa!


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2015)

Is that the full list...? It looks like they just selected large breeds that they've heard of.

The English bulldog has a stronger bite force than gsd/pits...but they're small is the logic, I guess.

But where is the mastiff? Or...the lion hunting dog, the Rhodesian Ridgeback? Much larger than a gsd and can be just as aggressive as any high drive gsd. 

The apartment thing is annoying when you have pets. Most newer ones don't want to rent to let owners. Sometimes you can offer a large extra deposit if they have concerns about a larger dog. But the one you're dealing it, it looks like it is an issue of their insurance.
And then places that will allow pets often have absurd fees. "Per friendly! Only $500/pet deposit and $65/month/pet!"

Consider looking for a small-ish house instead. Sometimes you can rent a house for the same price as a nice apartment, especially after pet fees when you have multiple pets. Plus, you'll have more options in terms of pet friendly places. House landlords are far more relaxed with dogs and usually go more on the case by case. Utilities aren't that much more, especially when it is for only you living in the place. Only extra thing is you'll be responsible for clearing the sidewalks of snow.
Or even find a good friend who would want to rent a huge place with you, which is often cheaper than renting a small apartment for yourself. At one point, me, my sister, and my best friend (who we joke is our adopted brother) nearly decided to rent practically a mansion together, as it'd be cheaper to split that than the 3 individual places. 
Every couple hundred dollars you get up in rent after the 1300 mark, you start to see a big difference in options. 1500, 1750, 2000...your options really open up. If you go 3x people and look at the 3000-4000 range you can find yourself in a very luxurious dwelling.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

A lot of rental companies object less to keeping pets than potential liability if someone gets bitten or injured.

Few of them have any real restrictions on cats, ferrets or small dogs but large dogs may be off limits.

Most of them ban pit bulls for sure. If you don't know what the pet policy is, read your rental agreement or consult your rental management person or landlord.

It can save you heartache, especially if they allow only certain dog breeds.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Dalko43 said:


> Breed restrictions are a common hardship for dog-owning renters here in America. I had quite a bit of trouble find my current place, which does take dogs. Generally speaking, all the other places I wanted to move into either had a strict "no pet" policy or had specific restrictions against GSD's.
> 
> I don't like it, but I do realize that there have been a lot of bad apartment-renting dog-owners in the past who have ruined it for the rest of us. As well, I think keeping a GSD, mailnois, or other high-energy, high-drive dog in a confined apartment is a bit unwise. I make it work because I have an outside place for my dog to run around and exert himself during the workday and I tire him out pretty good during the weekends. However, I too often see dogs who are cooped up and hyper because their owners rarely take them out of the apartment other than for a short bathroom walk.
> 
> I realize it's a free country, but if you live in an apartment and have little free time, you're better off with a cat or lap dog. The bigger, high-energy dogs need to be able to move around and exert themselves. An apartment just isn't ideal for that....my 2 cents anyways.


GSDs can live in an apartment. But you must sure you have time to exercise the dog every day and spend quality time with it together indoors. If you can't make that commitment to a dog, you're better off with a cat.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)

When my wife and I got married we chose our apartment because they had no breed restrictions. 8 months into our year lease they changed their policy and we had to move after our lease was up. Lenny had never caused any problems and we had to go. A boxer, that lived in the same complex, would almost drag her owner toward us growling and barking gets to stay? Seems fair.


----------

